
High-resolution whole-brain staining for microscopic circuit reconstruction - jessriedel
http://www.nature.com/nmeth/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nmeth.3361.html
======
entee
This kind of study is very cool, but not without some controversy. There's
some debate whether knowing how everything connects to everything else at a
single neuron level is as informative as we once hoped, because the brain
seems to be quite plastic. These connections could change physically but have
little effect on the outcome. Also, these are electron microscope images,
meaning staining for specific receptors on the neuronal surface can be
challenging. This is a problem because that's one clue as to whether a neuron
is amplifies or suppresses incoming signals.

That said, these technical issues are not insurmountable and I think that
having a map of all the streets, even if you lack sign posts and road markings
is really cool and is bound to at least give us some insights.

